# Have a good one Boehr



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Nice meeting you on here. Sorry to see you are moving on to other things. Thanks for your time and knowledge on here. Hope to see you back on here soon.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Ray,

Thanks for all your help over the years. Enjoy your new home but don't be a stranger.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Ray, without a doubt we are going to miss you and and want to thank you for all your advice. May your path always be pleasent and happiness fall your way!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

A great service to all of us here online.
Thanks for sharing your knowledge.
Enjoy the semi retired life!


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

Boehr,
I have only been here a few months but I do want to add my appreciation for your work here. I enjoyed reading your responses and the professionalism was refreshing. Take care in retirement. Rick


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

thanx for closing all of my threads


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

*Ray thanks for all of the years of service safeguarding the resources of our State.

We have been extremely lucky to be able to draw upon your knowledge and experience here at MS!

You will be sorely missed but always welcome. Be sure to stop in from time to time and update us!


PS
Please do a good job researching the legalities and hot spots in Florida, I hope to be able to draw on that knowledge as well someday!!!

*


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for all of the time you have spent here. We have all learned a lot.

Enjoy the warm weather!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats on your retirement and subsequent move to Florida. Michigan (and MS.com) is sad to lose one of her native sons.

Don't be a stranger..........(they _do_ have computers down there, don't they?):lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks for all the hard work and good info Ray. Enjoy your well deserved retirement.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Ray, 
Thanx for all that you have added to this great site.... 
See you down there  .....

Mitch


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

You will be missed. Your tireless answering of all sorts of questions, as well as all the clarifications you have given have been greatly appreciated. Thank You ...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks Ray for your years of service to MS, but more importantly to the State of Michigan, its natural resources, and the integrity of the sports we love so much.

PS: Remember the video of alligator hunting!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Hope all goes well for you in Florida and of course thanks for all you have done for the State of Michigan and the Michigan-Sportsman.Com family.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Ray, along the line I must have missed that you were moving for good. Best of luck and enjoy your new life. 
Get yourself a good set of binocs for the beach.  Lotsa talent in FLA.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Ray, thanks for all of the time and effort that you contributed to MS and for injecting a voice of reason into many of our debates. Your knowledge and perspective will be sorely missed. 

Best wishes,


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Best wishes Ray. One nice thing is that you can still get MS via the Internet! Hope all works out great for you and thanks for your service.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Why are you leaving the forums just because you are changing your home?

Thanks for all the help you have not only given the group, but for takin the time on a number of occassions to answer individual messages from some of us. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Good luck Ray. Florida? you might have to take up Golf...:lol: Thanks for all your Knowledge and wisdom. Take care..
Glock.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Best wishes! You have brought a lot of good information to this site and have done a lot for sportsman with your career in this state. Have fun with retirement!


----------

